# Best undergrad for a future seminarian



## Joseph Scibbe (Sep 27, 2011)

So, due to an amazing opportunity from the state of Illinois I can go to any state school in Illinois for free before I have to use my GI Bill. I have settled on going to the U of I (or Moody because it is free but I know what I would study there) but am not totally sure what I should major in. Since I am planning on going to seminary for grad school please let that influence your suggestion. Ultimately I know I have to choose one that I am "suited" to but I would love some help from members of the board. I have linked a site with all their majors so you can help. I have a few ideas (History or Classics) but would be glad for any input. U of I Admissions: Majors & Concentrations Listed Alphabetically


----------



## mjmacvey (Sep 27, 2011)

This sounds like a great opportunity. I think you are on the right track with either History or Classics. For what it is worth, some of our best students at WSC have done undergraduate work in these fields. I would also consider English (either composition or literature) if that is of interest, as a large part of seminary is reading, writing and analyzing texts. Philosophy and Religion could be possibilities too, but I would look more closely at the types of courses/faculty that are available in these fields. In many cases you may be better off pursuing something else and perhaps taking a couple courses that are of interest in these fields. 

You did not note your specific goals beyond seminary, but if there is any potential that you could also pursue post-graduate work I would take those interests into consideration as you as well (for example: History for Church History/Historical Theology, Philosophy for Apologetics/Systematic Theology, or Classics for Biblical Languages/Biblical Studies, can best prepare you for those particular fields).

No matter what degree program you choose, if you plan to attend a seminary that values the Biblical Languages, I would encourage you to take Classical or Koine if they offer it Greek and/or Hebrew. Other modern languages can be helpful as well.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Sep 27, 2011)

I think that Classics is a great avenue. I notice that they have a Greek and Latin concentration; that was my major, and it has come in handy many, many times over the years! It also serves to strengthen English skills. As Mark mentioned, Philosophy and/or Religion could work, too, with the caveat that potential pitfalls abound if the faculty intend to lead you down their particular garden path... (I'm referring, of course, to that wide path...)


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi:

Classics is a very good idea. You may also want to go the English Literature route - as it will give you a broad range of literary skills, exposure to the great classics of Western Literature, and assist you in public speaking skills. The downside of an EL degree is that it is very politically correct, politically liberal, and, depending upon the curriculum, rather bizarre in the choice of literature. One class that was offered was "Famous 19th Century Southern Women Authors" - fortunately I did not have to take that class!

Since most of your future congregants will not have taken the Classics or EL - or even have not gone to college at all, then you may want to pick a more practical route like Engineering or Science. Such degrees would be useful if you are in a church where you will have to supplement your income.

I hope that all things go well with whatever choice you make, and enjoy!

Blessings,

Rob


----------

